# Spring has sprung



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well FINALLY it's beginning to feel like spring in NYC. Actually, after temps in the 30's in the burbs here on Thursday, today we got up to around 80 degrees. So I guess we went straight from winter to summer. Where's spring? Well we found a little at Riverside Park about a block from my house. Hope you enjoy.
































It was a family affair. Jim was along.








Then we decided to do the small dog run which I never do because people tend to let some bigger dogs in to our section. We had a nice group today so this was his first time off leash. A lot of butt smelling and exploring.

















So here's Tyler:








And here are the other guys. LOL








He really wasn't that anti-social. It's just the shots I got. I was ready to spring to action too since he was off leash.
Jim herding Tyler back when someone went out the double gate.








New friends








Thanks for looking. I'm so happy we can get out and enjoy the park again more.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics!! The flowers are so pretty!

The dog run looks great! I wish we had something like that here.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful flowers, people, and fluffs!!!  I'm envious of your 80 degree weather in NYC, it's still in the 60s in California what's up with that?!! haha, thank you for sharing!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How beautiful everything looks. I miss the dogwoods and daffodils. Spring was always my favorite time of year when I lived up north. I've got to get back NYC one day soon.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wonderful pics! Tyler looks right at home in the dog run. Frankie & I also got out to enjoy the great weather today...well while it lasted. We pulled up to my building just before the rain started.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love your pics, Sue! So "springy".:HistericalSmiley: You are all so cute and Tyler looks so happy, not to mention, he is so handsome as always. He really stands out from the other dogs. Very nice dog park.. oh, and the flowers-I can almost smell them through my computer screen.:wub: Thank you for sharing these..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> Great pics!! The flowers are so pretty!
> 
> The dog run looks great! I wish we had something like that here.


Thanks Orla. We just realized that one year ago yesterday we took our trip to Paris and boy were those flowers in bloom. Gorgeous!
It's funny with the dog run. It's right near my house but I worry about forceful dogs - there are some ramming french bulldogs, etc and Tyler getting hurt so I'm kind of chicken. It also looked very clean so I felt like we would be okay. Tyler must think I'm usually a spoil sport but I can't risk him getting hurt by a bigger dog. 


yeagerbum said:


> Beautiful flowers, people, and fluffs!!!  I'm envious of your 80 degree weather in NYC, it's still in the 60s in California what's up with that?!! haha, thank you for sharing!


Sarah - who'd a thunk it, huh? My DS is going to CA in a couple of weeks and I hope the weather's good for him then. We were thinking of going too but the airfares are so steep from here


revakb2 said:


> How beautiful everything looks. I miss the dogwoods and daffodils. Spring was always my favorite time of year when I lived up north. I've got to get back NYC one day soon.


Reva - NYC has gotten so much better over the past decade or so. Don't know when you were last here but there's now so much great outdoor, and along the river spaces. It's really wonderful. I'd love you to visit here.


Peace23 said:


> Wonderful pics! Tyler looks right at home in the dog run. Frankie & I also got out to enjoy the great weather today...well while it lasted. We pulled up to my building just before the rain started.


Jay -- yeah the weather was kind of moment by moment. My DH is a runner and got his 10 miles in this morning and it was sunny and nice, then cloudy, then sunny. I ran out while it was really nice. Now it looks like a storm is coming our way from NJ


aprilb said:


> Love your pics, Sue! So "springy".:HistericalSmiley: You are all so cute and Tyler looks so happy, not to mention, he is so handsome as always. He really stands out from the other dogs. Very nice dog park.. oh, and the flowers-I can almost smell them through my computer screen.:wub: Thank you for sharing these..


Thanks, April. And I didn't have to plant any of them. :chili::chili: I almost didn't want to post pix because Tyler's due his weekly bath tonight but I thought he didn't look to grungy. He's so pooped that I don't know how he'll be able to stand up for his bath.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awww, great pics, looks like everyone had so much fun!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mfa said:


> awww, great pics, looks like everyone had so much fun!!:wub:


Thanks Florence. I just finished giving him a bath so both of us are totally wiped out. It really was a fun, relaxing day


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You guys looks awesome, Sue.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What lovely spring pictures  thanks for posting. You all look adorable.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sue, those are beautiful spring shots of you and sweet Tyler! Are they taken in the Central Park?

Seems that you, your DH and Tyler have spent a wonderful day! Thanks so much for sharing!

The flowers are stunning! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those were perfect !!! the weather was beautiful , that is my kind of weather sue !! 

those pics were great ! we have to get together with dolce n tyler soon !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Spring in NY,nothing like it.
Great piccies, gorgeous flowers..Looks like everyone was enjoying the day. Amazing how dogs can put a smile on everyone's face...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Such beautiful pictures, Sue! Love the picture of you and Tyler and the one of Jim and Tyler! The dog park looks like a lot of fun too. I have been wanting to take Bailey for so long but I am super paranoid so I always chicken out...looks like Tyler enjoyed it a lot though so maybe I'll be brave and take Bailey next weekend. Glad you all had a fun spring weekend!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> You guys looks awesome, Sue.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


Thanks, Kerry. Did you get out to enjoy it or were you enjoying it out on the island? This is such a perfect time out there with everything blooming.:chili:


silverhaven said:


> What lovely spring pictures  thanks for posting. You all look adorable.


Thanks, Maureen. It's nice to have a quiet Sunday together. I think my DS was still sleeping though. :smilie_tischkante:


Alexa said:


> Sue, those are beautiful spring shots of you and sweet Tyler! Are they taken in the Central Park?
> 
> Seems that you, your DH and Tyler have spent a wonderful day! Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alexandra. No it wasn't Central Park; it's Riverside Park. It runs right along the Hudson and is a half block from my apartment. Central Park is about 4 blocks from my house. I feel so blessed to have it as my backyard - there are paths, gardens, a promenade along the river, etc. We all love it.


uniquelovdolce said:


> those were perfect !!! the weather was beautiful , that is my kind of weather sue !!
> 
> those pics were great ! we have to get together with dolce n tyler soon !


Thanks, Liza. I know what you mean about your kind of weather. Heavenly. 

I agree about getting together. We're doing the American Cancer Society Bark for Life on May 1. I think Edith and Aolani might be doing it too.


michellerobison said:


> Spring in NY,nothing like it.
> Great piccies, gorgeous flowers..Looks like everyone was enjoying the day. Amazing how dogs can put a smile on everyone's face...


I know Michelle. The parks in NYC are breathtaking around now. I especially love the Conservatory Garden. Here's a link to it: The Official Website of Central Park - Conservatory Garden



Bailey&Me said:


> Such beautiful pictures, Sue! Love the picture of you and Tyler and the one of Jim and Tyler! The dog park looks like a lot of fun too. I have been wanting to take Bailey for so long but I am super paranoid so I always chicken out...looks like Tyler enjoyed it a lot though so maybe I'll be brave and take Bailey next weekend. Glad you all had a fun spring weekend!!!


Thanks, Nida. I know what you mean about chickening out. I'm so afraid some bigger dog will charge at Tyler or bite him that this was the first time I've been in the small dog park (the big dog one is right next to it but fenced off) and let Tyler off leash. I really assessed every dog and watched them all. There were a couple of humpers but nothing scarier. I also told Jim that we were on alert and would fly off the bench if there was the first sign of trouble. I'd never forgive myself if anything happened to him.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pictures! I wish I had a dog run near me...maybe one of these days we can all go together!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful pics! I think those large flowers are Magnolia blooms.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Great pictures! I wish I had a dog run near me...maybe one of these days we can all go together!


Donna - I would love to now that the weather is getting better. :chili:


Cosy said:


> Beautiful pics! I think those large flowers are Magnolia blooms.


Brit - you might be right.:thumbsup: I'm not great with identifying trees and flowers. I just love them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Sue! Yes, it was a great day (until the rain). Love all the Tyler shots and the park lookts gorgeous.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Kerry. Did you get out to enjoy it or were you enjoying it out on the island? This is such a perfect time out there with everything blooming.:chili:
> 
> Thanks, Maureen. It's nice to have a quiet Sunday together. I think my DS was still sleeping though. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info, Sue! So you have both parks in your neighbourhood! Wonderful for you and Tyler! :thumbsup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely spring pics!
Tyler loked like he had a fun time at the dog run.

The pic of you and him is very pretty!
With the blossoms in it also.

And Tyler looks so happy in his Dad's arms! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Beautiful pictures, Sue! Yes, it was a great day (until the rain). Love all the Tyler shots and the park lookts gorgeous.


Linda, now that I'm wrapping up the production I'm working on, let's try to plan to meet in Central Park or Riverside, tho Central's between both of us


Alexa said:


> Thanks for your info, Sue! So you have both parks in your neighbourhood! Wonderful for you and Tyler! :thumbsup:


Alexandra - we really are lucky


Canada said:


> Lovely spring pics!
> Tyler loked like he had a fun time at the dog run.
> 
> The pic of you and him is very pretty!
> ...


I've been trying to get Jim let me download a shot I got of both of them hanging out last week but it's on DHs blackberry. My DH is the perfect dad - to Tyler and my son. He's always fun and compassionate; strong but very loving. Uh oh, better not let him find out I said that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

the flowers are beautiful it looks like a lovely afternoon.

PS I think Tyler is herding Jim in that shot. LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> the flowers are beautiful it looks like a lovely afternoon.
> 
> PS *I think Tyler is herding Jim in that shot*. LOL.


 Brenda. You're absolutely right!:thumbsup: I'll sign Jim up for Obedience class.


----------

